# Manual swaping a 2013 Sentra SR



## Gacosta0426 (21 d ago)

Hi, I'm tired of having to deal with cvt transmission issues and am thinking of making a switch to a manual transmission. I would like to know which transmission is compatible with the 1.8 engine and what parts I will need in addition to the transmission to perform the swap.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

In a few words, it ain't simple or cheap. The 6-speed (part number 32010-00Q3P) is a bolt-up for all the MR16DDT's (Juke) and MR20DE/MRA8DE's (Sentra), but you'll really want to get a B17 (gen7 Sentra) parts car. The axles are different (and of course the whole shift mechanism), and you'll need to swap the EGI Harness, swap or reprogram the ECM and ABS, and swap the cluster. Those devices all expect to hear from the TCM and you'll get codes if you don't address them. In addition, you _may_ need to swap the IPDM and reconfigure the BCM.


----------

